# Shakira (Bikini) enjoying a break with Friends on the Spanish Island of Formentera 21.07.2010 (25x)



## Mandalorianer (23 Juli 2010)

​


THX to 123mike


----------



## Mike150486 (23 Juli 2010)

Aha! Shakira erwischt mit einer Chips-Tüte 

Trotzdem (oder gerade deshalb ?) sexy 
Danke für die Bilder


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (23 Juli 2010)




----------



## Thunderhawk (24 Juli 2010)

:thx: für Shakira.


----------



## krawutz (24 Juli 2010)

Ich finde, Shakira is(s)t sympathischer, als Paris trinkt.:thumbup:


----------



## Mike150486 (24 Juli 2010)

krawutz schrieb:


> Ich finde, Shakira is(s)t sympathischer, als Paris trinkt.:thumbup:



Dem kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen! :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (24 Juli 2010)

Sie weiß, dass sie beobachtet wird


----------



## neman64 (24 Juli 2010)

:thx: für die sexy Bilder von Shakira


----------



## Bobby35 (25 Juli 2010)

Schick Schick


----------



## Q (26 Juli 2010)

Danke fürs Posten von Shakira!


----------



## Endgamer77 (26 Juli 2010)

Wakatastisch! Danke dir


----------



## hajo2000 (27 Juli 2010)

nice, thx


----------



## murhaf (11 Sep. 2011)

thankss for shakira


----------

